# Windows 8 Crash on resume and boot



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

Hi,

I have a Dell Precision m6600 that I upgraded to windows 8 x64. Back in December i noticed that when i would put the computer to sleep that it would turn back on almost instantly. When i rebooted it it would post twice too. The system is hanging on something but i don't know what because the display wont show the BSOD/error and the event viewer didnt show anything that stood out. I know a few drivers are missing but im not sure what exactly they are for. Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks
Nat


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

You need to change settings so it doesn't automatically reboot after system error. Go to SYSTEM>ADVANCED SYSTEM SETTINGS>ADVANCED>STARTUP AND RECOVERY SETTINGS and then uncheck SYSTEM FAILURE>AUTOMATICALLY RESTART. That should display the blue screen instead of automatically rebooting when an error occurs. Then you can see what's holding things up.


----------

